# Novak GTB 5.5



## Stampede10343 (Jan 1, 2006)

is this system worth the 240.00 , about how fast would it go on 18/87 gearing and a 1900 mAh pack, also is this legal for modified in medina,ohio's regan park track? sry for all the questions


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The GTB/5.5 system runs like a 7-8 turn brushed motor. Is it worth $240 for a lifetime supply of 8-turn? My opinion is definitely YES! I can't really comment on your speed/gearing question without knowing the type of vehicle you're putting it in (though I'm guessing a Stampede). If you're racing off-road with 1900mAh batterys, you might be better off with either the 4300 or 5800 system, since you'll probably have runtime (and drivability) issues with the 5.5 (and they cost less).


----------



## Stampede10343 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea i am planning to buy some radio shack gp3300 to race with, i would use the 5.5 on the road,track,and backyard but i not really gonna race with it just mess around maybe in a year or so, but i plan to use the stinger for racing...
.


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

I race a 5.5 in touring car and I would say its about like a good 9 turn. Maybe the 6.5 would be better but thats still a lot of power for bashing


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I agree that the 5.5 is about like a 9 or good 10 turn. The 5.5 is probably way more than what you'll want for any type of offroad racing.

Unless you're pretty serious about racing, the 6.5 and 5.5 are probably going to be more than what you want (very hard to drive). From what I've heard, most of the dirt guys are pretty happy with the 5800 system.


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

lol, Novak just announced a 4.5


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Some of us ran the 5.5 in oval this weekend. I want more. Give me the 4.5 Hahaha


----------



## Stampede10343 (Jan 1, 2006)

i could always buy a 5800 motor if i really wanted


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The new LRP speedo will go down to 3.5! And a 3.5 is really really fast...


----------



## vwal (Nov 11, 2001)

Until they stop moving!!!!!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Jammie, I'm currious... How do 3800 cells hold up in a 4 minute carpet oval race when using a 5.5 brushless motor? Can you easily dump? and do the motors ever shutdown due to thermal issues?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

*3800*

i was at hte race and the majority of them dumped in the main. one burnt up a speed control during practice and i believe one did shut down during the main. it was worth it because they were ballistic


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

They were running a 5 minute main. I think they all made 4 minutes.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Hobbyten, Wilkie and I ran 5800 trucks and ran 5 minute main's also. Wilkie shutdown for some unknown reason - not thermal anyway. My GP3700's barely made the 5 minute mark. I was slowing down considerably with about 20 seconds to go.

Also, aerodynamics/downforce is obviously even more important with 5.5 pancar. I know of 2 occasions that cars left the ground because air got underneath of them.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Sounds interesting... So is 5 minute mains becoming the standard now? Is that what will be run at this novak race? and/or Snowbirds? If not, why the 5 minute mains?


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

DynoMoHum said:


> Jammie, I'm currious... How do 3800 cells hold up in a 4 minute carpet oval race when using a 5.5 brushless motor? Can you easily dump? and do the motors ever shutdown due to thermal issues?


Thermal issues didn't seem to be too much of a problem. I am assuming since the inductance on the 5.5 is so low, that the heat build up isn't as great. The temp of my 5.5 at it's peak was 125 degrees. To compare it to something, my 4300 normally comes off at 145. Runtime is questionable. Everyone in the main did dump with about 1 minute to go. The qualifiers we all made time. We ran 4 minute races all day. There is rumor it was a 5 minute main, but I have not heard a for sure answer on that.


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

anybody recomend a replacement fan for the gtb.

I run off road, and can go 9 minutes with 3800 at 85 epa on throttle.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The fan on the GTB is pretty standard and you should be ablr to find it at an electrinics store or Radio Shack. For the price, you'll have about the same cost into the electronics store fan and connector as you'de have into the Novak fan.

I don't even run a fan in 4 cell 12th and we use 100% EPA. More power/heat with 6 cell though.


----------

